# Never get domms



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

Happy Wednesday.

Basically I'm a bit confused.

Chest always get big domms

bi's + tri's get reasonable Domms

legs huge domms

back slight domms sometime.

Shoulders NEVER ever get domms. What's going on?

My last routine I'll put below.

Delts

Seated shoulder press

30 x 12

40 x 12

50 x 10

60 x 10

70 x 8

80 x 5

Dumbell shrugs

30kg x 25

30kg x 25 - forward roll

30kg x 25 - backward roll.

Dbell side raises / upright rows SS

5 x 15. / 25x 15

7.5x10. / 35x10

Dropset

Trap bar shrugs (bar=30kg)

90kg x 20

120kg x 12

130kg x 10 + 90 x 8

Standing strict laterals

10 X 15 (warmup)

15 X 12

20X8 + 15x5 + 10x5 + 5x5


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

How often do you change your routine?

Try doing it back to front or changing your rep range?

Doing shrugs first is something I picked up from one of the members on here and I love it!

Don't roll the shoulders though and use db's, do it slowly with a nice 2second squeeze at the top.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

I have never once had dom's in my shoulders, get them in my trap's but never the shoulders

Thought i was the only one


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Iv never had doms in my legs, no matter how hard I train them. Bicep doms are the worst!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

IM THE SAME NO MATTER WHAT I DO !! opps caps !


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Iv never had doms in my legs, no matter how hard I train them. Bicep doms are the worst!


You lucky bugger! Leg doms cripple me for about three days every week!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> You lucky bugger! Leg doms cripple me for about three days every week!


snap i have to sit on a cushion at work hahahah


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

same here mate. never get shoulder doms, never have,

calf doms however..... my god! they are fecking evil!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Basically all of your shoulder work outs are crap, your intensity is rubbish, technique is rubbish, just rubbish


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Why do you want DOM'S?. Are you growing? Are you getting stronger?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Never once had doms in my delts. Get pretty bad doms everywhere else though, especially after a few days off.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

same here never in delts


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

WhySoSerious said:


> Basically all of your shoulder work outs are crap, your intensity is rubbish, technique is rubbish, just rubbish


^^^ :thumbup1:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

You f**kers press like pussies! Come and try a strongman session and see if your shoulders don't ache!!


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank god for all these replys. Hahaha

I get trap Domms really bad. I only did rolling on shrugs for a change.

I did sit with that routine for a long time. But I have changed it now.

I'll try shrugs first. Take it that ore exhausts the traps and makes your presses etc more about the delts??

Ouch calf domms. I hate those.


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

I've not sat on a toilet comfortably in months lol at least my shoulders ain't sore to wipe


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

Do you use your shoulder muscles in everyday life? Going to assume that you don't put your hands above your head often, or abducted, or adduct your arms from the centre line of your body. If you worked in a warehouse, stacking shelves or lifting or carrying you would properly get DOMs.

Just my opinion


----------

